# Newbie!



## aspikes (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a newbie from South Georgia, just got my first chickens and coop at Christmas. This forum has been awesome!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome aspikes! Hope you enjoy chickenland as much as the rest of us.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello from MI. Welcome aboard.  What kind of chickens did you get? They're so much fun to have. My day isn't complete without spending some time with my girls.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome aboard


----------



## aspikes (Dec 31, 2012)

I have two RIR. One other hen not sure what kind tho!!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome! Glad to meet you


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome & Greetings from Ohio....the Buckeye state!!! 
I'm talking the "Buckeye Chicken" NOT the worthless nut!!!


----------



## aspikes (Dec 31, 2012)

My rooster started crowing yesterday, sooooooo super cool!!! He sounds a lil "green" but I'm sure he will learn. I'm really enjoying my new family members!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

aspikes said:


> My rooster started crowing yesterday, sooooooo super cool!!! He sounds a lil "green" but I'm sure he will learn. I'm really enjoying my new family members!!


Best entertainment around, watching chickens grow and blossom.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome from Alabama!! I have a friend that I have never met that lives in South Georgia! She's a chicken friend too, so happy to meet another one!!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome from northeast Texas!!


----------

